

New from OpenDNS: Security for nomadic workers - noinput

Email from OpenDNS as follows:<p>Since 2006 we've pioneered innovative ways of making your Internet safer, faster and more reliable. In 2009 we began offering business security solutions that now secure the networks of some of the largest, most trusted companies in the world. The world has changed quite a bit since then, and we're about to take a big step forward to help you secure it.<p>We know that the way people work has changed. We work from home, coffee shops, and on the road — over Wi-Fi, cellular networks, and from all sorts of different devices. Yet security companies have failed to adequately address the threats that come in today's work-everywhere era.<p>I’d like to personally invite you to be among the first to discover a new service from OpenDNS called Umbrella, launching next month. Our mission remains the same: To help people connect with confidence. But we're stepping up our game in a big way. You can sign-up on Umbrella.com to find out when we launch and get early access to our beta program.<p>OpenDNS has always been a company squarely focused on addressing the needs of an increasingly-connected world and we are deeply appreciative of your support over the years.  I can't wait to share more with you over the coming weeks, and hear your feedback when you start using Umbrella.<p>DISCOVER UMBRELLA »
http://www.umbrella.com/<p>Thanks, 
David Ulevitch
Founder and CEO, OpenDNS
======
michaelbuddy
hold on, I play the resident evil series. Not sure I like where this will lead
eventually.

